# Ohio state champs (dayton)



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

September the 10th will be the ohio state champs
cost will be $15 for the first class & 5 for each addittional if you sign up by sept 4th.....after the 4th $20 for the first & 10 for each addittional 

rain date will be sept 17th


classes

17.5 blinky
vta 21.5
open tc
short course truck
monster truck

for more info go to..thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

the hobby shop is once again putting on the ohio champs on-road race !
classes are 

electric stock 

electric mod

vta

short course truck ( must run traxxas 12t) no on road tires

monster truck

class rules are as follows:


1. Monster Truck: Same as last year, must have a monster truck body, and rims and tires. We did add in a minimum weight rule, 4 kilograms. Qalifiers will be 5 minutes, mains will be 10 minutes (for 5+ trucks, less entries will be 5 min mains) with a mandatory pit stop for all trucks.

2. Short Course Truck: Any 2 wheel drive short course truck. Spec motor is the Traxxas 12T Titan motor, any ESC, limit to either a 7.4V lipo, or a 6 or 7 cell NiMh/Nicad. Any Short Course truck is allowed, and must have short course truck off-road tires, no on-road tires or grooved tires. Quals and mains will be 6 minutes and heads up starts on all quals and mains. For the mains a coin flip will decide if the top 2 qualifiers start in front of the field, or behind.

3. Open Short Course Truck: Any 2 or 4wd Short Course truck. Any 7.4V lipo or new this year, any 6 or 7 cell Nimh/Nicad. Tires must be short course off-road tires. Bodies can be any Slash/Short Course Truck designed body. Any motor/ESC combo may be used.

4. VTA: Same rules as last year, but we have an equivalency rule for the ESC.

Tekin 212 NO TURBO_ NO timing advance
Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE
LRP SPX profile 4
LRP TC Spec profile 6
LRP SPHERE Comp profile 6
KO BMC TBD
SpeedPassion Software versions 091231 and any software start with 10XXXX are illegal
No Black diamonds whatsoever.

I will tech any car I deem to be violating the ESC rule. I will not be teching every car, but I'll know who's cheating. Any 21.5 motor is allowed. Any legal VTA body is allowed (if the 60's corvette by HPI is not on the list, we allow that one as well). Any new VTA style body that becomes available will be voted in/out by the VTA racers themselves. No FDR rule as well. VTA minimum weight rule 1550g.

5. Electric Touring Car Stock: 17.5 motor, 7.4V lipo, any ESC on any setting"blinky" mode. See VTA for equivalency ESC if you don't have a "Blinky" available ESC. 190mm Touring Car bodies only. Any gearing, spec tire (Currently the Solaris Tires). Minimum weight of 1400g. Any timing on the motor you would like.

6. Electric Modified: Similiar to Electric Stock Touring, but allowed to run any 190mm GTP or Touring or GT body. Any motor, any gearing. 7.4V lipo, 1400g minimum weight. Any 26mm tire.




the hobby shop
153 n. springboro pike
dayton, ohio 45449
937-436-6161

www.thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Why no Black Diamonds?? The new AE ROAR spec software has met ROAR's specs, so why exclude it?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

CypressMidWest said:


> Why no Black Diamonds?? The new AE ROAR spec software has met ROAR's specs, so why exclude it?


not sure but these are last years rules


----------

